# 2010 is nearly here...



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey everyone!

2010 is nearly upon us, and this month marks the end of my first year as an exhibition breeder. I've had a fantastic year in the fancy, learnt so much, and met a lot of wonderful people. I'm especially grateful to those kind bods who have provided me with such fantastic stock to start me off and took the time to give me advice and help whenever I needed it.

I'm awfully excited about 2010, kicking off as it does with the Bradford Championship. I'm looking forward to seeing friends I haven't seen for a while and meeting new people (something that isn't easy for me by nature), and I'm REALLY looking forward to showing my best doves yet! I have eight near identical does from two litters; they are a beautiful soft grey colour all over, with no belly lines and no tan on their vents!!! I'm so thrilled with the dove line's progress over the last year. Although my doves will remain my first love and the number one priority in the stud for a long time to come, I do have a couple of exciting projects starting, and I'm sure next year will be even better than this year!

I wish everyone the happiest of New Years, and all the very best for their mouse-breeding next year!

Yours in the fancy, Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Happy New Year to you too Sarah my dear!

You should be so very proud of yourself for the work you have done with your Doves, they are truely lovely mice! Even if I have only seen your Oopsie champagnes in person! hehee They are doing very well by the way, and should be joining my Lilac project by the end of Jan I reckon! (My Blue boy is still lovely and healthy) I have also had my first Line1Gen1 Lilac litter born. Can't wait to see what next year brings for me too! LOL

I hope to meet you again, thank you so much for the gorgeous girls and I hope you have a great 2010!!

Katie xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Aww, thanks sweetie  Hope to see you again in the new year and good luck with your lilacs!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

happy new year and best of luck at Bradford.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Happy new year :O)
I am hoping that this year will be my first year at showing mice (maybe the end of the year) I am looking forward to going to a mouse show or two to experiance what goes on first  .


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

And a happy New Year to all on the forum from me. I also hope to have my first year of showing mice in 2010 and am looking forward to Bradford where hopefully I should have something to show.
Lian


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Oooooooh......a big group hug  
Yummy.

Seriously though, how nice to have met so many nice people.
I wish everyone lots of luck at their shows and hope to meet many of you there in person throughout the coming year.

Nay
xx

And Obviously, have a wonderful New Year


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Happy new year all, have a good one whatever you are doing


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Happy New Years!!! I got a New Years Litter (actually born on the 30th, but still)!


----------

